
KeenWrite: A Text Editor - thangalin
https://github.com/DaveJarvis/keenwrite/blob/master/README.md
======
thangalin
KeenWrite[0] is my desktop text editor that supports interpolated strings, R
statements, and simple TeX expressions[1], all in real-time. The screenshot
below shows a -π approximation found by tweaking inputs to the quadratic
equation. An older video[2] shows some non-math scenarios.

Would appreciate reading your thoughts on integrated interpolated strings.

[0]:
[https://github.com/DaveJarvis/keenwrite](https://github.com/DaveJarvis/keenwrite)

[1]: [https://i.ibb.co/MSxVyHM/keenwrite-
hn.png](https://i.ibb.co/MSxVyHM/keenwrite-hn.png)

[2]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_dFd6UhdV8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_dFd6UhdV8)

